# Yellow Submarine



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

June 5 2012 the digitally remastered version was released for sale here in the US at least. It is available in standard DVD and BluRay.

A great movie for kids of all ages

Don "even those kids over 64" Bolton


----------

